# Where did my Monkey Pimp go?



## zimzum42 (10 Apr 2009)

I removed the picture which was causing pop-up problems...


Why has my other picture of a monkey in a pimp suit been removed?


----------



## Shaun (10 Apr 2009)

Which thread are you referring to, and when did you post the picture - today?

I've checked the moderator logs and cannot see anything obvious for today, however I'll have more to go on when I know which thread / post it is.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (10 Apr 2009)

Erm, are you referring to this?:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=665188&postcount=16

It's still there.


----------



## zimzum42 (11 Apr 2009)

Strange...

He had disappeared yesterday. Maybe was out on monkey pimping business...


----------



## Shaun (11 Apr 2009)

zimzum42 said:


> Strange...
> 
> He had disappeared yesterday. Maybe was out on monkey pimping business...


----------

